
Ask HN: Recommended running apps for iPhone? - AznHisoka
I&#x27;m looking for running apps on my iPhone. Seems like this space is filled with lots of options. Any recommendations? Preferable something that&#x27;s simple but motivating to use.
======
AznHisoka
I've tried RunKeeper btw, but it seems soo complex to use, so looking for more
running apps to try

